
Why Your Grandfather Was Much More Ready To Build A Successful Startup Than You! - veermishra0803
http://inc42.com/entrepreneurship/grandfather-successful-startup/
======
dozzie
Local sweet store, as it was mentioned in the article, is nowhere near the
term "startup". It's just a local business. It's hard to call a newly opened
small shop a "startup".

Startup has to grow very quickly and the grandfather didn't have opportunity
to make his business grow so fast.

